# Load all kernel modules and check USB Wireless Adapter is working?



## Nick-6 (Sep 19, 2021)

I have a cheap usb wireless adapter (brandname=_Tenda_) and I would like to know whether it is supported or not.

It seems there are 805 kernel modules in FreeBSD-13.


```
% ls /boot/kernel/*.ko | wc -l
    805
```

Can I just load all those kernel modules and check my wireless is working at all?


```
# kldload `ls /boot/kernel/*.ko`
```

I've read some manual pages and articles about networking and hardware. I've already tried the following commands but no luck.


```
% pciconf -lv | tail -n 5                                                             ~
re0@pci0:2:0:0:    class=0x020000 rev=0x15 hdr=0x00 vendor=0x10ec device=0x8168 subvendor=0x1043 subdevice=0x8677
    vendor     = 'Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.'
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet

# usbconfig                                                                      ~
...
...
ugen0.5: <MediaTek 802.11 n WLAN> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (160mA)

% kldstat -i 2                                                                        ~
Id Refs Address                Size Name
 2    1 0xffffffff82112000    12e98 if_re.ko

% sysctl net.wlan.devices                                                             ~
net.wlan.devices:
```

The device is working on Debian and here are the outputs.


```
$ lsusb
ID 148f:7601 Ralink Technology, Corp. MT7601U Wireless Adapter
```

I'm on FreeBSD-13.0-RELEASE-p4-amd64-UEFI-GPT-ZFS-DESKTOP-DualBoot.

I've already searched the forum and non of them seems working.

Driver for Ralink MT7601U USB Wireless Adapter
Does FreeBSD support MT7601U Wireless Adapter?
Driver for Ralink MT7601U USB Wireless Adapter
Bug 247545 - Tenda W311Ma (Chipset mt7601u) Ralink but no support ???


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Sep 19, 2021)

Nick-6 said:


> MT7601U



Ralink Technology MT7601U Wireless Adapter — <https://bsd-hardware.info/?id=usb:148f-7601>

<https://www.freebsd.org/releases/13.0R/hardware/> no mention of _7601_.

<https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/82120/> 2022 maybe.


----------

